# A couple of pick-ups.



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Here's a few items I'm working on, now that I mail out Fred's 312... A nice 310 I picked on ebay, no one bid on it, a 322AC I got at the train show last weekend, and a 302.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Here is another 322AC with a tender that has a brass coupler weight. This Hudson has thick stanchions so it is at least a 1949. Is the tender really a 1948? If so and if the tender is original to the engine then it is an undocumented variation.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Nice pick ups flyernut. I was going to say they'll keep you busy over the winter, but as fast as you overhaul them, maybe only a couple weeks! Maybe flyernut will be able to let us know the date stamp on the 322AC while its apart. Mine from yesterday, the date was readable without taking anything off.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Nice pick ups flyernut. I was going to say they'll keep you busy over the winter, but as fast as you overhaul them, maybe only a couple weeks! Maybe flyernut will be able to let us know the date stamp on the 322AC while its apart. Mine from yesterday, the date was readable without taking anything off.


Sure can... The date is March, 1949...Someone has replaced the tender shell with a SIT unit.. This tender also has a brass weight.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

flyernut said:


> Sure can... The date is March, 1949...Someone has replaced the tender shell with a SIT unit.. This tender also has a brass weight.


Hello my S scale friend.

I thought you said I have enough trains? 
Or was that someone else?

Maybe I should start bidding on e bay for S scale trains so you have someone to bid against.


----------



## cramden (Oct 13, 2015)

Thanks flyernut, another 322AC mystery is solved.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Big Ed said:


> Hello my S scale friend.
> 
> I thought you said I have enough trains?
> Or was that someone else?
> ...


Whoever said that must be my doppler-gang twin... As far as bidding, you'll never beat me,lol!!!!


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

cramden said:


> Thanks flyernut, another 322AC mystery is solved.


I checked 2 of my Hudsons, and both have brass weighted link couplers, and 1 of them has the groove in the coupler with the part #.


----------



## AmFlyer (Mar 16, 2012)

Thanks Flyernut. No unreported Hudson variations. Nice engine for your layout.


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

Nice stuff flyernut. You needed more locomotives.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

mopac said:


> Nice stuff flyernut. You needed more locomotives.


I got the Hudson cheap, and of course there's a reason. The rear drive wheels were waaaaay out of gauge for some reason, the middle blind driver had a loose insulator, and the bronze bushing in the chassis just spun around with the armature. I had several extra bushings and I found one that fight tight, and I used that one with some JB Weld, and that should fix that. Also the boiler front is severely loose and needs attention.The tender is really the subject of a hack job!! There's a extra set of pick-up wheels in the trucks, and someone glued extra brass pick-up strips to them, AFTER they used all the incorrect bushings, washers, rivet, etc.. These type of people shouldn't be allowed to own tools of any kind..And of course, the glue didn't do anything except to make a mess and they decided to solder it all. The wiring harness wasn't flexible enough, but surprisingly, the loco ran, somewhat.


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Well, I think the chassis is bent slightly. I've tried 5 different armatures, and 6 different brush assemblies, and every time I assemble the parts together, I get a bind..Just at the end of my wits on this one.. I gave up and bought a chassis. I even went so far as removing the drive gear and rear wheels and axles, still a bind.. And the ad to the mystery, when I removed the rear drive wheels, both of them broke in half, again, I think someone dropped this and bent something.smoke


----------



## AFGP9 (Apr 8, 2015)

Flyernut, just look at this as a learning challenge. Once you get it all back together you will have had another learning experience. I must admit that I have 3 locomotives sitting as well that I haven't figured out a correct fix for. No hurry. I learned a long time ago, and maybe you have to, when things get to a frustrating point, move on to another project and come back later with fresh eyes. Funny how that works. 

Kenny


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

AFGP9 said:


> Flyernut, just look at this as a learning challenge. Once you get it all back together you will have had another learning experience. I must admit that I have 3 locomotives sitting as well that I haven't figured out a correct fix for. No hurry. I learned a long time ago, and maybe you have to, when things get to a frustrating point, move on to another project and come back later with fresh eyes. Funny how that works.
> 
> Kenny


My wife said the same thing; "just walk away for awhile"..This engine was cobbed up pretty good. I'll go into details later.


----------

